# Solved: iPhone 4S 'steals' mail from laptop



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm new to a smart phone and though I like it there are one or two issues I don't know how to resolve. The main one is that it's only on my default mail account that I receive mail on both iPhone and pc. My other mail accounts only deliver to the phone. I want to be able to read them on both. How can I do this please?

My server is BT and on the phone all the mail accounts are set to IMAP. I was told to set it to Keep copy on Server but I don't have that option.

Appreciate some help please.
BTW please don't ask for a screen shot of my phone settings because I don't have a clue how to do that on a phone.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The only two things that come immediately to mind are that you are deleting the messages or that BT does not really support IMAP--it is POP and refuses to keep downloaded mail on the server. Please confirm that you are not deleting the messages; and also try reading a message first on the PC and only then see if it is available on the phone.

I'm not going to ask for your settings (although somebody else may), but you may be interested in the following from the iOS 7 user guide:



> Want to capture what's displayed on your screen? Simultaneously press and release the
> Sleep/Wake and Home buttons. The screenshot is added to your Camera Roll.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I believe it's possible that BT doesn't support IMAP but I'm not sure. No I'm not deleting the mail and neither can I see it first on my computer because it seems to go straight to my phone. All except my default account and that mail is delivered to both.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

For got to mention that I've set each account to archive mail instead of delete and set it never to delete. Don't know if I've done the right thing though.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Camera roll? And once a screenshot has been taken how do I send it to someone else?
It would help a lot if gadgets these days came with an instruction book instead of users having to go online. Is this a money saving venture by these companies?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Camera roll?


Why not? It's the same folder as photos taken with the camera.



> And once a screenshot has been taken how do I send it to someone else?


I don't do it often, but usually by text and sometimes by email.



> It would help a lot if gadgets these days came with an instruction book instead of users having to go online. Is this a money saving venture by these companies?


I'm sure it's mostly money saving, but also my estimate is that 90% of people wouldn't be caught dead looking at a user manual no matter what form it's in. So even though you and I and a few others appreciate a good paper manual, including them for all customers is a big waste of paper.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I tend to agree with you. It's only old folk like me who want the manual in one hand and the gadget in the other.
As for the camera I haven't used it yet. This is mostly because we've been moving house and I'm sure you know what that's like. If you don't then you're lucky!
Thanks for the help. I think by changing my account deletion and archive settings it's done the trick because the notification email arrived on both phone and pc.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

When you're sure you've got it fixed you can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------

